# No sound with all drivers loaded



## Deleted member 46228 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello!
My speakers does not seem to work under FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE . Loaded all drivers using `kldload snd_driver`.

`pciconf -lv`:

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x50001458 chip=0x27708086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x50001458 chip=0x27718086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:   class=0x040300 card=0xa0021458 chip=0x27d88086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller'
  class  = multimedia
  subclass  = HDA
uhci0@pci0:0:29:0:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x50041458 chip=0x27c88086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:29:1:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x50041458 chip=0x27c98086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:29:2:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x50041458 chip=0x27ca8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
uhci3@pci0:0:29:3:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x50041458 chip=0x27cb8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:29:7:   class=0x0c0320 card=0x50061458 chip=0x27cc8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
pcib2@pci0:0:30:0:   class=0x060401 card=0x50001458 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0xe1 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801 PCI Bridge'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:   class=0x060100 card=0x50011458 chip=0x27b88086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:2:   class=0x010180 card=0xb0021458 chip=0x27c08086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode]'
  class  = mass storage
  subclass  = ATA
none0@pci0:0:31:3:   class=0x0c0500 card=0x50011458 chip=0x27da8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = SMBus
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x35251458 chip=0x0a6510de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
  device  = 'GT218 [GeForce 210]'
  class  = display
  subclass  = VGA
hdac0@pci0:1:0:1:   class=0x040300 card=0x35251458 chip=0x0be310de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
  device  = 'High Definition Audio Controller'
  class  = multimedia
  subclass  = HDA
re0@pci0:2:5:0:   class=0x020000 card=0xe0001458 chip=0x816710ec rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
  device  = 'RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet'
  class  = network
  subclass  = ethernet
```

And `dmesg | grep pcm`:

```
pcm0: <NVIDIA GT21x (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa0
pcm1: <NVIDIA GT21x (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa1
pcm2: <NVIDIA GT21x (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa2
pcm3: <NVIDIA GT21x (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa3
pcm4: <Realtek ALC888 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21,23 and 24,26 on hdaa4
pcm5: <Realtek ALC888 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa4
pcm6: <Realtek ALC888 (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 and 31 on hdaa4
pcm7: <USB audio> on uaudio0
```

EDIT : The mixer shows that the sound card is Realtek ALC888.

Please help!


----------



## shepper (Oct 24, 2015)

The documentation that tells you to load a sound driver is dated.  As of FreeBSD 10.0 snd_hda(4) is statically compiled in the kernel - no need to load it in /boot/loader.conf.

Section 7.2.3 in the handbook should tell you how to set your default sound device.  The default device will depend on whether your speakers are plugged into the Rear Analog (pcm4) or Front Analog (pcm5) jack.


----------



## Deleted member 46228 (Oct 25, 2015)

I tried `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=[I]n[/I]` ,with n from 1 to 6 and still no sound.


`cat /dev/sndstat`

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA GT21x (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA GT21x (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA GT21x (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA GT21x (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC888 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <Realtek ALC888 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm6: <Realtek ALC888 (Rear Digital)> (play/rec)
pcm7: <USB audio> (rec)
```

When I set Xfce4 mixer In-gain, sound comes from the speakers but also a hurl (static?). Noticed the sound is very low.


----------



## shepper (Oct 25, 2015)

snd_hda(4) is almost the standard for recent motherboards.  Unfortunately, there is not standard as to which features a particular motherboard manufacture implements.

To start troubleshooting, I would post the manufacture/model of your hardware.  There are numerous prior posts in this forum regarding sound troubles and it is possible that someone has addressed your particular motherboard.

If your own searches, this forum and internet, do not solve the issue, the next steps would be to post the output of mixer(8) with `# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=4`.  Additionally provide how the gpio pins are implemented on your system with the sound portion of a verbose dmesg output.


----------



## oOiOo (Dec 12, 2015)

Code said:


> When I set Xfce mixer In-gain, sound comes from the speakers but also a hurl (static?). Noticed the sound is very low.


About the low sound level, try to decrease the "hw.snd.vpc_0db" driver parameter.
`sysctl hw.snd.vpc_0db`
More you decrease this parameter, higher is the sound level. The default value is 45. For my sound chipset (ALC662), 15 is a good compromise, a lower value can make crappy sound.


----------

